# Meet Vulcan



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

This, is Vulcan. His name means "to flash" and it was the name of the Roman god of Fire. I got him today at Petco, and he's a delta. Right now he's anxiously exploring his new one gallon home  He'll eventually be upgraded to a five gallon, but it might be awhile.

v His tank v









v Him v



























He's actually got a lot more red in him, but the camera flash pretty much bleached it out. He loves his tank, which makes me incredibly happy. I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

!wow! I lOVE him!!!!!!!!!  Congrats on the new friend.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats! I just love him. He's beautiful. *Wishes she had a PetcO*


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks! It was caught between him, a beautiful black and gold delta, and a purple crowntail that had been there for awhile. I already have two dark fish and two crowntails, so I went with a light delta, something I have neither of


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow you just have the most beautiful bettas!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh! And I came so close to getting a light orange female, because she would suit Sherbet so well if I decided to breed him.
And thank you! I could say the same to you, with your gorgeous Zatara!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

wow hes wonderful, soo beautiful, im very jealous


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> And thank you! I could say the same to you, with your gorgeous Zatara!


Thanks! :-D He's a keeper!


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 11, 2009)

he's gorgeous! Congrats :]


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Nighthawk said:


> he's gorgeous! Congrats :]


Thanks!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I absolutely love his colours! Congrats on such a lovely fish. ♥


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

DRAGON!!! Gimme gimme gimme!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> DRAGON!!! Gimme gimme gimme!!


lol! No way! Vulcan is mine


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> lol! No way! Vulcan is mine


Not for long. LOL.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Not for long. LOL.



lol! Oh, dear. No keeping the windows open tonight xD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> lol! Oh, dear. No keeping the windows open tonight xD


You should probably put a security system on his tank


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> You should probably put a security system on his tank


I have no idea how to work those things! xD Well, I have a guard dog. That should do the trick


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> I have no idea how to work those things! xD Well, I have a guard dog. That should do the trick


I'll bring dog treats XD 

This whole thing of me stealing your betta isn't going to end anytime soon ;P


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> I'll bring dog treats XD
> 
> This whole thing of me stealing your betta isn't going to end anytime soon ;P


xD I guess I'll just stay up all night...? For the rest of his life...?
Oh, dear. Well, you'll never get him. ;D You don't know where I live.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Haha! He's going to hunt you down. You'll wake up with a missing betta


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

dr2b said:


> Haha! He's going to hunt you down. You'll wake up with a missing betta


I refuse to accept it xD Vulcan is mine alone. Not even my parents are aloud to be near him XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> I refuse to accept it xD Vulcan is mine alone. Not even my parents are aloud to be near him XD


Never trust anyome...it could me in disguise. Oh ya that Monster is kickin in!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Never trust anyome...it could me in disguise. Oh ya that Monster is kickin in!!


lol! I'm going to suffer from paranoia for the rest of my days, thanks to you.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Never trust anyome...it could me in disguise. Oh ya that Monster is kickin in!!


Oh boy - we are going to have to tie you down to the chair...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dr2b said:


> Oh boy - we are going to have to tie you down to the chair...


Once I had one for breakfast and I was shaking in homeroom XD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Once I had one for breakfast and I was shaking in homeroom XD


lol! Are you insane? xDD No way I'd be able to concentrate on school then...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> lol! Are you insane? xDD No way I'd be able to concentrate on school then...


Well math was my first class and I had to stay awake somehow...but paying attention is different


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Eh, I do it all the time. Drink my energy drink at 8 AM or so. But I don't have that effect from it. I just perk up a little for long enough to get through lecture lol.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

dr2b said:


> Eh, I do it all the time. Drink my energy drink at 8 AM or so. But I don't have that effect from it. I just perk up a little for long enough to get through lecture lol.


That would just make me crash.
And Photography is my first class, so I have no problem staying awake through that


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

he's stunning


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dr2b said:


> Eh, I do it all the time. Drink my energy drink at 8 AM or so. But I don't have that effect from it. I just perk up a little for long enough to get through lecture lol.


It was weird cuz I do it all the time to and it only happened once.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL!! you guys are so funny.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, they ARE funny! lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I went back and got the black and gold delta I thought was so adorable. His name is now Devin, meaning "little black one", and he's in a one gallon. I'm THROUGH! I need nice tanks and decorations now, and that's it xD Three of my six are in 1 gallon tanks or smaller, so it's time to started preparing to upgrade them. And only two of my six tanks have heaters, and winter is on the way. Time to start saving, eh? I'll post some pictures of him later.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Devin sounds beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wait till you breed them XD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Wait till you breed them XD


Don't give me any ideas!! The last thing I need is 30 more bettas! xD Not to mention I think my mom would disown me XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

30? It could be up to 100! lol Mine would disown me too! lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

He looks JUST LIKE Pearl, but a male. Awesome.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> 30? It could be up to 100! lol Mine would disown me too! lol


Lol! Well, I might decide someday, but only when I get all of the boy situated.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------

